# Southport Beach BBQ - Monday 7th July 2014



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The next NW meet is at the Sandpiper in Bickerstaffe on Monday 7th July. At the Boatyard meet a couple of weeks ago, a few of us were talking about a possible BBQ on Southport beach, like we did last year, weather permitting.

We would meet on the Sandpiper car park for 7 pm and set off in convoy at 7.15 pm prompt (a journey of approximately 30 minutes) to Southport for a BBQ. If it is raining, we can have the meet at the Sandpiper as usual.

Address for the Sandpiper is:

The Sandpiper
Holly Farm
Ormskirk Old Road
Bickerstaffe
Ormskirk L39 0HD

Tel: 01695 733666
http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thesandpiperbickerstaffe/

Everyone could bring a disposable or portable barbie and whatever they wish to eat.

Who fancies it? 

Cloud
So Slow
Marco34
ImolaTT
The Phantom Lord
Shshivji
Sutty
blackpoolfc
Audiphil
John-H
Sonatina


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm up for that, sounds a good plan. I'm not into barbeque food (not like me to be fussy :roll: ) but will enjoy the drive out.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I will bring the usual cake


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds like an excellent idea [smiley=sunny.gif] 8) . I'll be there


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I like the sound of this!! Fingers crossed for good weather 

Shak


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> I'm up for that, sounds a good plan. I'm not into barbeque food (not like me to be fussy :roll: ) but will enjoy the drive out.


Fussy? What makes you say that? :lol:

Eating is optional, just like a normal meet. If everyone brings their own barbecue and preferred food it'll be easier, as things were duplicated last year. We had plates etc coming out of our ears but not enough cooking space!



ImolaTT said:


> I will bring the usual cake


That sounds great, cake is ALWAYS welcome!


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll have a slice of that too


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Count me in I'll meet at the beach if its not raining ps I'll probably still be sulking as I get back off my jollies from Cyprus the day before


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I will be there


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> Count me in I'll meet at the beach if its not raining ps I'll probably still be sulking as I get back off my jollies from Cyprus the day before


Bring some sunshine back with you Kurt!



Audiphil said:


> I will be there


It'll be nice to see you Phil, it seems like ages.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

You too Karen, let's hope the weather then is like today as what a difference from the usual rain


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I won't be able to make this meet, I'm afraid, much as I'd like to. I will be car-less at the time, as the beast is booked in for some more cosmetic titivation at Just Car Clinics. I'll be getting it back just in time for EvenTT14 8)

Hope you guys have an awesome night, and hope to see as many as possible at the EvenTT


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

burns said:


> I won't be able to make this meet, I'm afraid, much as I'd like to. I will be car-less at the time, as the beast is booked in for some more cosmetic titivation at Just Car Clinics. I'll be getting it back just in time for EvenTT14 8)
> 
> Hope you guys have an awesome night, and hope to see as many as possible at the EvenTT


It's a shame you can't make it, I'm glad to hear that you're having a facelift for EvenTT though :lol:

We'll definitely see you there, booked our tickets last week


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Excellent - you'll love it! 8)

Hope the weather is kind to you all - it was freezing on that beach last year! 

And just to clarify, it's the TT that's having the facelift, not me :lol: I'm beyond help


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I have ordered tickets for EvenTT too and Mike my son will be with me


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hopefully will make this one


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Great news John. Hope to see you on Monday [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes will deffo be at this. 8)

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent, see you on Monday Mark.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Living in Southport I would have liked to make it to this meet but fly to Corfu on the Sunday, maybe next time...


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

That's a shame you would have been welcome.
maybe next months meet


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Will definately try to make one in the next couple of months. Its always difficult fitting everything in with work and other commitments especially on a week night. Surprised I've not seen you round Southport, don't remember seeing any yellow tt's local to me.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Im'e surprised usually all over the place where abouts are you?
Im'e Marshside.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Birkdale but only really use the car at weekends although I am usually out and about either in the van or car. I'll look out for you.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

well I am over that way every morning and night taking my daughter to and from work at Hillside.
so will keep a look out too


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope the weather picks up for you on Monday - its bloody miserable atm


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Not looking great is it? Might have to use Plan B and stay at the Sandpiper if it doesnt improve :x


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Weather seems quite changeable could go either way


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

48 hrs yet. Wait and see.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I vote to ditch the BBQ until August 8)

Admittedly, I may be a little biased...


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking at the forecast, it's now supposed to be sunny/dry for tomorrow. As long as it isn't raining, it should be OK. I think wearing layers is the answer!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

If it's like tonight will be great


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I'll bring food and drink and something to wear just in case


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> Yes, I'll bring food and drink and something to wear just in case


It's not a nudist beach John! :grin:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Marco34 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I'll bring food and drink and something to wear just in case
> ...


Thank heavens for that :roll:  :lol:


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Weathers looking ok for tonight guys, looking forward to it! 
See you guys later 

Shak


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't know if you noticed but I sneaked into your convoy for about 200 yards in aughton - I couldn't resist as I was on my way home and you all appeared in front of me - sneaked in behind the porsche for a brief moment then buggered off home as I was well knackered


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I noticed, I was behind you :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Had a great evening last night, a big thanks to everyone for coming along and thanks to Sutty for his well planned route notes. Here are a few of my pics.









A great turn out. OK, not all TTs but at least they were all German!


























A couple of us had to perform for our suppers!









The end of a perfect evening


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Was a great evening yesterday! Thanks for organising it Karen and also thanks to Alan for sorting the maps too!!!

Got some nice photos too....





































Until next time folks.....

Shak


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Had a great evening last night, a big thanks to everyone for coming along and thanks to Sutty for his well planned route notes. Here are a few of my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like Derek's appeared in a puff of smoke :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

ImolaTT said:


> looks like Derek's appeared in a puff of smoke :lol:


Ha ha, is that what happens when you rub your car? :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

John-H said:


> I noticed, I was behind you :lol:


It was a very short lived convoy experience for me - I tried to give you some flames out the back to look at lol


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Great evening and good to see Matt too on the roundabout


----------

